# When is the best feeding time



## abbysian (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi: When is the best time of day to put bird feed out for the feral pigeons...The family that occupies my terrace, the* 4 1/2 week* old baby is starting to fly to different windows, with papa's coaxing. I still put wild bird feed and some bread and water out on the terrace, but everytime the parents start eating, baby tries to mimic what they are doing, then he starts *squealing-loudly *until papa feeds him. I am afraid that a* hawk *** will hear him squealing and try to attack. So, my question is, should I put out food, once in the morning, or once in the afternoon before I go to work? Thanks you guys have been very helpful and informative to me...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Think back to what times of day you have seen the hawk...is there any consistency there ?

I know here, hawk kills were happening in the AM, between 8-10, for quite while.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Why don't you put the seed out when you are home to supervise what is going on. That way you will be there should a hawk appear. Make sure the seed is all cleaned up and just a bowl of water is available before you leave for work. The food and water should not be visible to other birds, as that could invite trouble.


----------

